# June 6, 2009-Baltimore County, Maryland



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Not so Black Tie & Tails 2009 Gala
Building a better home for the animals!
Humane Society of Baltimore County
6pm-10pm
Catering by Charles Levine
Caterers & Events
Live music from On the Edge
Live & Silent Auction
1601 Nicodemus Road, Reisterstown, MD 21136 410 833-8848


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it's not cheep but it's for the animals!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are more details I found by googling, if anyone is interested 
*June 6, 2009*

*Saturday 6:00pm - 10:00pm*
*Detail:* 
To start the summer off right, the Baltimore Humane Society will host a casually elegant evening gala. The “Not-So” Black Tie & Tails 2009 Gala will include hors d’oeuvres and buffets, music and dancing, a silent and live auction as well as activities for your pets! Guests will also have the chance to meet the staff and board of directors and tour the beautiful grounds.

The public is invited, along with their well-behaved pets, to mingle, dance and dine beneath softly lit tents and gazebos that will transform the back yard into a contemporary gala. Guests will be entertained and brought to their feet by On The Edge, a Salisbury band covering pop hits from the 60's Motown to modern top 40 hits and everything in between. 

Advanced ticket purchase is required and guests are encouraged to call ahead or go online to reserve tickets at $100 per person. Seating will be available and High Donors and specific Event Sponsors will have access to their own VIP tent. The Humane Society is still looking for corporate sponsors.

*Where:*
Baltimore Humane Society
1601 Nicodemus Road
Reisterstown, MD 21136 
*Website:*
Event Website

*Contact:*
410-833-8848

*Cost:* $100.00


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Here are more details I found by googling, if anyone is interested
> *June 6, 2009*
> 
> *Saturday 6:00pm - 10:00pm*
> ...


Too bad you live so far away.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There are some people who live closer.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If you don't come, you might wonder what you missed.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You only live once.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's this Saturday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's less than a week from now.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

5 more days


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

2 more days
There is going to be plenty of food and I was told there will be four bars.
Music too!
Won't you join the 200 people or more?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It was really nice.


----------

